# BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt​*
Nachdem ja dackelfressende Waller wohl schon wieder bereit stehen, um das Sommerloch zu füllen, und Bild schon "witzig, nicht ganz ernst gemeint", über die Machtübernahme der Waller fabulierte, kommt nun in einem Interview ein mir nicht näher bekannter "Abenteurer" , der bereits mit 3 anfing zu angeln, in einem Interview auf seine Sicht der Klischees beim Angeln ab:
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/kaum-ein-klischee-ueber-angler-stimmt-52024528.bild.html

Die "abgehandelten Klischees"
1 Angler haben keine Frauen........................
2 Angeln ist nur was für Männer....................
3 Angler sind arme Fische............................
4 Angler starren immer nur aufs Wasser.......
5 Angler interessieren sich nur für tote Fische
6 Angler träumen nur vom Fischen................

--------------------------------------------------​
Ich weiss weder wie die Kollegin der Bild-Zeitung auf diese Klischees kam (ob sie damit NABU, PETA oder DAFV Vorher geredet hat, oder das eigene Ideen waren, weiss man ja nicht), noch wieso sich so ein Angel-"Abenteurer" dazu herablässt, diese Fragen unter anderem so zu beantworten:


> _*Alexander:* „Ich wünsche mir, mal unter Wasser zu einem Fisch zu schwimmen und dann direkt mit dem Fisch zu kämpfen. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich erst meine Angel ins Wasser halte und wenn der Fisch dann angebissen hat, zu ihm springe und dann mit ihm kämpfe und ihn fange.“_



Fassungslos

Thomas Finkbeine


----------



## Hechtbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Meine Güte...

Wer hat den denn auf die Menschheit losgelassen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

irre, oder?


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Alter Schwede, wenn's mir nicht schon beschissen ginge, würde es nach dem Lesen dieses "Artikels" definitiv der Fall sein! Wo haben die denn das ausgegraben?
Fassungslos!
Aber in Zeiten von "Fake-News".........


----------



## Flatfish86 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

|uhoh: Ich kenne da ja einen recht bekannten "Angler" der den selben Vornamen hat...


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Gibbet bei der Bild wieder Drogen umsonst...?:q

OK, nach dem lesen des Artikels frage ich mich wer mehr an den Drogen genascht hat.
Der Herr Alexander oder die Reporterin.....#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Drogen - daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht bei der Ursachenforschung für so ein "Interview".......


----------



## schomi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Meine Meinung: 
- der ist völlig durchgeknallt - steht der unter Drogen?
- wie kann ein "Angler" nur so viel scheiß erzählen
- eine schande für unsere Passion


----------



## UMueller (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Irgendwie krank.#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Irgendwie krank.#d#d#d


irgendwie? 
Bin  fassungslos, sowohl was Fragen (DAS sollen die Top-Angler Klischees sein?) wie Antworten (schreib ich lieber nix zu, sonst müsst ich mich selber sperren...) angeht..


----------



## Schugga (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Was für ein Spacken....


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Zuviel Sonne hat das Hirn bekommen...
Nun ja bei Erbsengröße brauchts nicht so viel Sonne....


----------



## Koenigsgambit (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Bitte korrigieren. und  "- Zeitung" streichen.
Bid ist Bild, darf aber das Wort Zeitung schon lange nicht mehr
im namen führen....weil es eben keine Zeitung ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss weder wie die Kollegin der Bild-Zeitung auf diese Klischees kam ...


Aber das Ding ist ja, die meisten Klischees haben sich durchgesetzt und sitzen in den Köpfen der Leute fest.

Immer wieder werde ich auf der Arbeit oder von Kunden wegen der Angelei angesprochen. Erst gestern war es der Fall. Und immer kommt auf den Tisch, dass die Leute glauben, dass ich den ganzen Tag mit meiner dicken Plauze auf einem Stuhl sitze, Bier trinke, rauche und einen im Tee habe.

Das ich aber 16 Stunden und mehr am Tag auf den Beinen bin, viele Kilometer laufe, Alkohol beim Angeln (und allgemein kaum) nicht anrühre und die einzige Droge der Energie Drink oder Kaffee ist - damit ich den Tag über bessere Reflexe habe - das verwirrt die Leute dann. Nahezu jeder glaubt, dass Angeln aus sitzen und Saufen besteht.

Das einzige Klischee, welches ich bediene, ist die Plauze |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ist die Plauze |kopfkrat


Vooooorsicht .....
:g:g:g:q
:q:q:q

Angeln ist nun mal ne andere Art, den Body etwas anders zu builden (siehe meine Fotos/Videos)...


----------



## Siever (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Was für eine schwachsinnige Scheixxe... . Ich krieg schon wieder Puls. Ich lese dieses Drecksblatt nicht, aber veröffentlichen die Leserbriefe?

Das Schlimme ist, dass Millionen diesen Rotz lesen und unreflektiert in sich aufnehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



Siever schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist, dass Millionen diesen Rotz lesen und unreflektiert in sich aufnehmen...



Unwidersprochen von Verbänden....................


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Man könnte ja mal im Gegenzug den tühpischen Bild-Redaktör charakterisieren...


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychologie_der_Massen

#h


----------



## rippi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Alle dieser Klischees sind wahr und das mit der Welsmacht war auch wahr. 


Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Diese Redakteure sind doch kacke, meine Geschichten wären viel cooler. Ich habe mich als Qualitäts-Bullshiter bereits mehrfach bewiesen. Ich sollte eine eigenen Forumsrubrik bekommen. Dann sind wir nicht mehr auf solchen Sommerloch-Driss angewiesen.


----------



## Siever (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Der ganze Artikel hat etwas von "Peta-Aktivist befragt Dennis aus Hürth"... . Wer ist dieser Typ??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Wenn die UFO Abteilung der Bild recherchiert ( fantasiert ) kommen halt alle möglichen Textblätter zum Vorschein. Der Chefredakteur mit grünem Sonnenblumensticker nickt natürlich alles ab, getreu nach dem Motto " Angler haben eh kurze Ruten". Das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Wenn du den Fahrstuhl in der Geschäftsstelle nach ganz oben nimmst triffst du nicht Kai Diekmann, es wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Wels sein. Auf dem Rückweg in dein Büro wirst du die Treppe nutzen müssen, weil im Fahrstuhl eine seltene Assel entdeckt wurde, wenn man genau hinsieht meint man DAFV auf dem Rücken lesen zu können.

In deinem Büro wieder angekommen liegt dann ein Zettel auf deinem Tisch. Du musst deinen Job aufgeben, weil das Gebäude dicht gemacht wird. Es stellte sich heraus die Assel keine geringere war als eine "Happach Kasan" von den FDP - Inseln. Das Gebiet wird Natura 2000.

Jetzt kannst du dich in aller Ruhe zu den ehemaligen Kutterkapitänen  setzen und über Dorsche sinnieren, der Irrsinn ist ja noch nicht komplett. Prost Bild.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



Siever schrieb:


> Der ganze Artikel hat etwas von "Peta-Aktivist befragt Dennis aus Hürth"... . Wer ist dieser Typ??



Hirngespinste, genau so wie Experten oder Wissenschaftler ohne Namensnennung, oder vieles was in Amerika entdeckt wurde.

Die Manipulation der Gewohnheiten und Meinungen der Massen, ist ein wichtiges Element in der demokratischen Gesellschaft.
Wer die Gesellschaftsmechanismen manipuliert, bildet eine "Unsichtbare Regierung"
Weiß jetzt nicht von wem das ist, trifft aber den Nagel auf den Kopf, bei diesem Blatt.


----------



## degl (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

lt.Werbung:...................

"Bild dir deine Meinung"  |peinlich

Und das auch noch Bundesweit

gruß degl


----------



## Stachelritter87 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Ohne Worte.:c


----------



## Reg A. (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Selten so einen Bullshit gelesen!

Mein Tip: da wollte so ein Möchtegern-Profi sein eigenes Ego befriedigen und sich in der Teamanglerszene ins Gespräch bringen, um selbst da mitmischen zu dürfen.

Ob er gemerkt hat, was für einen Bärendienst er damit dem (dt.) Angler geleistet hat, wag ich zu bezweifeln. Neben all dem anderen Schwachsinn fand ich das hier besonders "bemerkenswert": "Ich glaube, Frauen haben mehr Angst, Tiere zu quälen, ich glaube, die haben Angst vor Fischen." 
Ich bin zwar auch der Ansicht, man sollte sich vor den ganzen Anglerfeinden nicht verstecken und denen ruhig Paroli bieten, aber so ne Steilvorlage brauchts ja nun echt nicht! Denn implizit steht da, dass es mehr männliche Angler gibt, weil Männer eben keine Angst haben Tiere zu quälen, ergo Angeln = Tierquälerei! 
Ich denke mal, dass dieser ominöse Alexander Käppler das so nicht gemeint hat, aber diese Aussage kann man dem Satz durchaus entnehmen. Und das lesen nun zigtausende Nichtangler und nehmen es unreflektiert zur Kenntnis - als Aussage eines Anglers! Bravo! Wo ist der Applaus-Smily?

BTW: Wenn der Waller auf dem ersten Bild tatsächlich 2,50m misst, dann fress ich das Schlauchboot von Herrn Käppler, und zwar ohne Senf und Ketchup! Außer natürlich, Herr Käppler ist selbst mindestens 2,30m groß, dann könnte das von den Proportionen wieder hinkommen...


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Leute, glaubt doch bitte nicht alles was in der Bild steht. Diesen Alexander gibt es bestimmt gar nicht.

Und wenn doch, ist es ein Bildzeitungsleser.


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

die machen vor allem Radau, und das gezielt. Mit Informationen hat das nix zu tun, sondern mit dem Wecken von Emotionen. Viele Bildzeitungsleser tun es nur deswegen, weil sie was spüren möchten. Ist ne ganz billige Nummer


----------



## bombe20 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

hier ist der link zum besagten artikel für all diejenigen, die springer keine klicks geben wollen:

https://web.archive.org/web/2017060...ischee-ueber-angler-stimmt-52024528.bild.html


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Der kommt sicherlich nie in die Verlegenheit einen Bürojob abzusagen!


----------



## rippi (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*



bombe20 schrieb:


> hier ist der link zum besagten artikel für all diejenigen, die springer keine klicks geben wollen:
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2017060...ischee-ueber-angler-stimmt-52024528.bild.html


Ohoho, habe mich geirrt, die Redakteurin weiß auch wie harter Bullshit geht. Um Gottes Willen, was für eine Scheizze.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Wenn ich den Artikel les komm ich mir vor wie auf einem Selbstfindungstripp. Ich erkenn mich ja kaum.
Auserdem schlage ich vor dass dieser Artikel in jede Sportfischerprüfung aufgenommen wird damit jeder Frischling gleich weiss auf was er sich einlässt wenn er Angler wird.


----------



## Floma (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Ich war wirklich nicht glücklich über den Artikel, vor allem weil man hier definitiv jemanden zum Vertreter der Anglerschaft erklärt hat, der mit dieser mal so überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. 
OK, die Diversifikation ist hoch, aber wer Fische über 1-2h quält um dann mit ihnen zu reden, passt trotzdem nicht rein.

Der Typ ist aber auch keine Erfindung der Bild. Den gibt es wirklich. Unter facebook alexander.kappler.56 oder auch hier:
https://www.stimmgerecht.de/sprecher/1819/Alex-Kaeppler.html

Nur falls sich mal wieder jemand fragt, warum PETA, etc. so einen Hass schieben. Es gibt eben auch diese Leute mit Angel in der Hand. Dass man als nicht-Angler nicht differenziert und deren Verhalten verallgemeinert, ist irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Es sind eben diese Leute, die in der BILD sind, auf Youtube erfolgreich sind, etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: BILD: Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt*

Danke Dir für diese Info!


----------

